# Help me if you can



## curt (Apr 13, 2010)

My wife has told me that her love for me has eroded over our 7 yr marriage. She was not emotionless when she told me this; however she was trying to guard her heart. There are has been the death of her father this past year, her son is in rehab, and we have moved closer to her family to support them. I have caused some trust issues and we both brought baggage into this marriage. Thing is I don’t understand her right now I mean she will say and do things way out of character that cause me great pain. It reminds me of the song "always a woman to me" She has not always been like this. She gave her ring to me one week ago and says she is not going to change her mind, however she has called and texted me multiple to ask, "how are you doing", “are you ok"? or call to ask a trivial question like "hey I need a book from the study, can you leave it for me to pick up on my lunch break"?
I love my wife deeply and am committed to continue on with her no matter what. We have always brought out the best and the worse in each other. We are best friends and truly like each other. Is there any one out there that can help me understand things or maybe tell me your similar. I am having a hard time with all of this and would appreciate some help,
Ps. we had started counseling but due to the move were only able to complete three sessions due to financial strain.


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

Is your wife in any type of grief therapy? My husband left me the year my father died. I was such a mess after his death that I could not seem to wrap my head around anything. That was the worst year of my life. Give her some time and space but remind her that you are there if she needs your support. 
Best of Luck. Keep posting


----------



## bestplayer (Jan 23, 2010)

curt said:


> My wife has told me that her love for me has eroded over our 7 yr marriage. She was not emotionless when she told me this; however she was trying to guard her heart. There are has been the death of her father this past year, her son is in rehab, and we have moved closer to her family to support them. I have caused some trust issues and we both brought baggage into this marriage. Thing is I don’t understand her right now I mean she will say and do things way out of character that cause me great pain. It reminds me of the song "always a woman to me" She has not always been like this. She gave her ring to me one week ago and says she is not going to change her mind, however she has called and texted me multiple to ask, "how are you doing", “are you ok"? or call to ask a trivial question like "hey I need a book from the study, can you leave it for me to pick up on my lunch break"?
> I love my wife deeply and am committed to continue on with her no matter what. We have always brought out the best and the worse in each other. We are best friends and truly like each other. Is there any one out there that can help me understand things or maybe tell me your similar. I am having a hard time with all of this and would appreciate some help,
> Ps. we had started counseling but due to the move were only able to complete three sessions due to financial strain.


 curt , she gave you her ring ,& I dont think it means anything other than she wants to tell u " it is over ."
Her ocasionally texting & calling doesn't necessarily mean that she might change her mind . U said u love ur wife & committed to the relationship but unfortunately that is not enough , it has to be mutual . 

have u asked her why she texts or calls you frequently when she has made up her mind ?
There are so many people on this site who r going through Or have gone through the same thing I hope they will give u some very valuable advices .


Best of Luck


----------

